# Destin Amberjack



## Rockfish (Sep 6, 2013)

Hey, guys! First time posting here, but have been reading the reports for about a year, always great info from everyone! Anyway, I don't get to go very often, but want to take my daughters out this weekend. Need some pointers on AJ fishing. Has anyone done any good at the Ozark, or the rock ledges just north of there? Just looking for a known public spot that might hold some keeper fish. Angelina, or Deborah??? What's your thoughts?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes there are good Jacks on the Ozark. Use a long 12' leader and big, live, frisky bait and then hold onto your shorts.


----------



## Rockfish (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks,

60-80lb flouro or would you recommend something different?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I personally don't use fluoro. I use 80 or 100 mono leaders for big jacks.


----------

